# Ceiling joists- will they prevent kickout?



## Brolo16 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am building a garage with upstairs- 7' back wall with 3 pitch running 12', 3' wall in front with 6 pitch running 14'. Will ceiling joists tie roof together enough to prevent kickout?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

What does your engineer say?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> What does your engineer say?


Come on this is a forum! This is a place for contractors to give advise. That's a dick reply. just tell him what he needs to know. 

Yes that will work just fine. it meets all codes even though I have no idea what state your in.


----------



## Brolo16 (Jul 22, 2013)

The engineer gave it the ok, but they have been wrong before and wanted some professional advise from someone with actual hands on. Thanks very much for your help BCC


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Should be fine if the execution is right.If you don't have a birdsmouth on your rafters, put hurricane clips on. birdmouth would be better.

Engineers are overrated.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Brolo16 said:


> The engineer gave it the ok, but they have been wrong before and wanted some professional advise from someone with actual hands on. Thanks very much for your help BCC


I would take your engineers word over mine.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Come on this is a forum! This is a place for contractors to give advise. That's a dick reply. just tell him what he needs to know.
> 
> Yes that will work just fine. it meets all codes even though I have no idea what state your in.


Hey a agreed with you about the plumbing :laughing:

To the op if it's stamped go with it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Hey a agreed with you about the plumbing :laughing:
> 
> To the op if it's stamped go with it.


I know lol


----------



## Brolo16 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have birdsmouth and hurricane clips. I was mostly concerned about where the ceiling joist meets the 6 pitch so high.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Come on this is a forum! This is a place for contractors to give advise.


Good to see you're learning. :laughing:

Gotta say though, I don't think I'd want to plonk down a good snow load on that without someone else [engineer] taking the responsibility...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

If those are 2x8 rafters, how are you getting R38? Will foam deliver that?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Good to see you're learning. :laughing:
> 
> Gotta say though, I don't think I'd want to plonk down a good snow load on that without someone else [engineer] taking the responsibility...


Snow load a lot of places could get that joist - rafter connection to over 2 tons tension. Also depends on rafter spacing, which I didn't see.


----------



## Brolo16 (Jul 22, 2013)

2x10 roof rafters with 2x8 ceiling rafters, all framing 16" oc


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

What do you do brolo?


----------



## Brolo16 (Jul 22, 2013)

Most build garages, they are usually one story with engineered roof trusses so this one is a bit more complex than what I'm used to


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Brolo16 said:


> with engineered roof trusses


That explains why your roofing terminology is all over the place :laughing:
Have fun with it!
You'll either never want to go back to trusses. Or you will go running back.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd guy out. I would make that a structural ridge. Not a whole lot of extra work, and definitely more stable.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow asking a bunch of internet hacks to do a peer to peer review of 
your structural engineering.....:laughing::no:



Brolo16 said:


> The engineer gave it the ok, but they have been wrong before and wanted some professional advise from someone with actual hands on. Thanks very much for your help BCC


*You build garages with trussed roofs, where have you seen an Engineer wrong?*



BCConstruction said:


> I would take your engineers word over mine.


Mine also...:thumbsup:

*If it's stamped all that's left to do is build it.
Should you know or see something that trumps the Engineer you are likely several pay grades above me....:*laughing:



Brolo16 said:


> Most build garages, they are usually one story with engineered roof trusses so this one is a bit more complex than what I'm used to


*Not to hurt your feelings, but if this is a complex roof to you, stay on as an employee for a few more years....:*thumbup:

Ya, I'm a prick....been around the block too many times & I had a FVCKED day.....:laughing::laughing::whistling


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

griz said:


> Wow asking a bunch of internet hacks to do a peer to peer review of
> your structural engineering.....:laughing::no:
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, Griz needs a hug!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It'll hold together, but there will be some pushout under heavy load due to deflection of the right side rafters. I can't say for sure, but it should be less than1/4" per side if it's meeting a 1:240 design.


----------

